# Omega 3 Fish Oil Supplements - safe for dogs?



## SheetsSM

I use the people version of fish oil for all of my fosters...it's no different than the "pet" version & it's a heck of a lot cheaper. I purchase mine from Target. Our vets support the use. Most of the goldens suck up the capsules during their meal. For the occasional one that refuses the capsules, I poke a hole in them which makes them more pliable.


----------



## BeauShel

I buy the human ones at Wamart. They eat them alot better than the liquid on the food. I made sure to look at all the different ones they have because mine dont like soy and most of them had soy in them. Finally found one that said Omega 3 salmon oil.


----------



## hgatesy

Do you just do one capsule a day? (They are 1000mg) And what brand do you use?

Goodness it is cheaper, I just looked online. And that would be a heck of a lot easier to carry around with me instead of the slimy container of oil.


----------



## Dallas Gold

> Most of the goldens suck up the capsules during their meal.


No kidding! We use 3V capsules specially formulated for dog and add a Fish Oil capsule from Costco. I was filling bowls a few minutes ago and a fish oil accidentally fell onto the floor. It was gobbled up in less than a second! 
By the way, our holistic acupuncture vet recommended a spoonful of coconut oil (found in some grocery stores and most health food stores) for dry flaky coats. My younger Golden will almost do back flips when he sees the coconut jar come out. 
You can also get peanut butter with omega 3s. We use that for treats. Our dogs don't have weight issues so they are able to take a lot of supplemental oils.


----------



## BeauShel

I give one in the morning and one at dinner. They are so much easier and doesnt stink either.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I use the Carltons Finest Fish Oil (liquid, lemon flavored) for me and sometimes share with the puppers. Otherwise they use the Icelandic Pure ( again a liquid) made for dogs. To get therapeutic results you need to get an adequate amount of DHA/EPA.... mine get 1600 mg EPA, 1000mg DHA daily with the Carltons and a similar amount on the Icelandic. Be sure that whatever brand you use is certified to be heavy metal and toxin free. Many holistic vets recommend fish oil for not only coat and skin, but also for brain development, heart health ( just as in humans) and joint health too.


----------



## hgatesy

Thanks everyone... this is great to know. I'll be picking some up on my next trip to Wally World. Maybe I'll even start taking them too!! I could use some development in my brain! (ha ha)


----------



## Shining Star

My Girl gets a Jell Cap. called " Well Coat "
They are for Healthy Skin and Coat.
They are made by ( wellness )
I get them from ( www.omhpet.com )
But you can get them from a lot of different pet web sights


----------



## Goldilocks

I buy the Salmon oil capsules (intended for humans) at Costco and Pippa gets one morning and night.


----------



## HovawartMom

Priska,my golden will eat it as a treat but not my male!.
I give them 2 to 3 a day!. 2 of salmon and 1 of fish oil!.


----------



## sifuyono

i use fish oil softgel from seven seas, i didn't see any effect, just make the stinky odor to the poop


----------



## pb1221

I'm unclear about how much to give them....did someone say this and I missed it? I want to start mine on fish oil and feel a little confused about what to get that is quality...

thnx


----------



## MillysMom

Milly used to get the Walmart fish oil (started out at 3 capsules a day and then down to 2), but I switched her bc the capsules gave her awful hick ups. She is now on EFA Supplements and Deep Sea Salmon oil 1 pill each 1 x a day. The new supplements have a softer 'shell' and they really go down easier. I can just put them on top of her food and she gobbles them right up. 

I get my supplements from SmartPak, but I am sure there are cheaper places.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

pb1221 said:


> I'm unclear about how much to give them....did someone say this and I missed it? I want to start mine on fish oil and feel a little confused about what to get that is quality...
> 
> thnx


 

This is from my earlier post as to quantities....To get therapeutic results you need to get an adequate amount of DHA/EPA.... mine get 1600 mg EPA, 1000mg DHA daily with the Carltons and a similar amount on the Icelandic. Be sure that whatever brand you use is certified to be heavy metal and toxin free.


----------



## lgnutah

I use (human) Nature's bounty omega 3 fish oil


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy

does these fish oils just make coats shiny or are tehy actully making coats longer and fuller?? I can definately see the heart and brain, joint connection. However the coat aspect is what I was really curious about. Thanks.

- B!


----------



## pb1221

Thanks for clarifying Penny and Maggies mom. I'm going to get some this weekend.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Scarletts_Daddy said:


> does these fish oils just make coats shiny or are tehy actully making coats longer and fuller?? I can definately see the heart and brain, joint connection. However the coat aspect is what I was really curious about. Thanks.
> 
> - B!


I don't know how to answer that Brandon. My girls have always had quite a bit of coat ( IMO).... but it definitely seems thicker and more supple after being on the fish oil for a while. They've been on this regimine for almost 2 years, so my feeble old brain has a hard time remembering back. But since you've met them, you can at least see what they are like now. Cody is the real miracle boy.... his coat/skin was so awful and now his coat is breath taking. His black looks almost patent leatherish and his white is BRIGHT !

Other B


----------



## pb1221

Penny and Maggies mom.,

Where did you get the Iceland Pure from? I can't seem to find it easily.

thnx very much


----------



## FlyingQuizini

My holistic vet said to puncture the softgel and squeeze the oil into the food. Is suspect it's because otherwise there's the chance that the gel capsule won't have broken down in time and will get pooped out.


----------



## sharlin

pb1221 said:


> Penny and Maggies mom.,
> 
> Where did you get the Iceland Pure from? I can't seem to find it easily.
> 
> thnx very much


http://www.icelandpure.com/salmon_oil_info.htm

Direct buy


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Thanks Steve.... I just saw this.


----------



## Ljilly28

Are there any side effects to fish oil? I know with humans, you might have to be a little cautious combining fish oil with coumadin(sp?), asprin, SSRIs- things that effect blood clotting. Is there anything like that with dogs?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

There is a potential for a mild blood thinning effect. As a safety precaution I've read to stop a couple days before a planned surgery. Like for humans, I think this is part of the cardiac benefit.


----------



## Dallas Gold

> There is a potential for a mild blood thinning effect. As a safety precaution I've read to stop a couple days before a planned surgery. Like for humans, I think this is part of the cardiac benefit.


This is true and if your dog has a bleeding disorder or surgery planned, ask your vet when to stop the fish oil supplementation. My own surgeon asked me to stop them (as well as Vit E) at least 5 days before a surgical procedure. I sure did notice my achy joints when I stopped them. I had to wait at least 7 days after the surgery to start taking them again. The longest 12 days! One other side effect I notice on myself--you bruise a lot easier while taking fish oil supplementation.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

I guy my Fish Oil Capsules at Costco, and all three of mine get one morning and night. They LOVE them, and think it is a treat!


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens

3sweetgoldens..........
What brand do you buy? Im going to go to costco this weekend!
Yvette


----------



## Riley's Mom

Riley gets Carlson's Wild Norwegian Salmon oil capsules. They are 1000mg each. I read on another board that you should give 1000mg per 20lbs. So Riley gets 2 capsules at each feeding. I have been doing this for a couple years now. Wild Salmon oil is really the best type of fish oil. I buy them for Iherb.com they are only $14 a bottle for 180 capsules plus you get a bottle of 50 for free. I order 2 bottles at a time and that lasts me a few months.


----------



## GRZ

FlyingQuizini said:


> My holistic vet said to puncture the softgel and squeeze the oil into the food. Is suspect it's because otherwise there's the chance that the gel capsule won't have broken down in time and will get pooped out.


 
Thanks so much for this bit of advice! I haven't noticed any whole pieces of of capsule in Z's stool but then again I wasn't looking for it. Better safe than sorry. I punctured the capsules this morning and will continue to do so.


----------



## hermione hewitt

I give hermione and my cat them they love it, once i dropped the bottle on the floor and it was a race between me and hermione to see who got hem first. Shes such a greedy girl


----------



## sharlin

Icelandic Pure Salmon oil - purchased on their web site. Use *Frequent* as a user name and *Buyer09* as a password for their frequent buyer price.


----------



## Bob Dylan

I buy Natrol Omega-3 Fish Oil 1000mg. at our local food store. They get one a day along with flax seed oil.
I use to use Carlsons but Natrol is a little cheaper. 

Try going to www.edf.org/home.cfm and under the search dept put in fish oil supplements, they have a lot of supplements and tell you what is good and bad!


----------



## doggymom

Does the fish oil help with arthritis. 2 x daily? We use the Salmon Oil caps for ourselves purchased from SAMS. Tks


----------



## marthamarie

Goldilocks said:


> I buy the Salmon oil capsules (intended for humans) at Costco and Pippa gets one morning and night.


my Min Aussie is about 45 pd how many capsules should i give her & hoe many a day


----------



## JacobsMom

Both my Golden (75 pounds) and my German Shepherd (55 pounds) get two capsules of wild salmon oil (1000 grams) daily. I was advised to make sure that it is salmon oil, and not a fish oil blend in order to get the full omega 3 benefit. I was also advised to add a vitamin E capsule when giving salmon oil. My Golden loves them and eats them like candy, but for my German Shepherd I have to insert them to the back of her throat, so they slide down. Luckily she is used to it, and does not fight me on it. I can't put it in her food as she will just pick it out. She's got a suspicious gene, that one.


----------



## JacobsMom

Quick update: I now puncture the gel cap before giving it to Jazz, my shepherd. She gets to taste the salmon oil so will now eat the capsule, saving me from having to get it down her throat. Also, since she it my itchy girl, I have increased her daily intake, from 2 capsules to 3. Not entirely positive yet, but I swear she is itching a bit less. Fingers crossed.


----------



## joro32000

I have been using human omega 3 for many years. One of my dogs, chocolate lab is 18 now, maybe I should attribute this to omega?


----------

